

iPhone growing among "lower income" customers - markbao
http://venturebeat.com/2008/10/30/iphone-growing-among-lower-income-consumers/

======
markessien
The iPhone is kinda here to stay. I've been developing with Microsoft tools
for a while, and the one thing you learn very quickly is not to switch too
fast to a new platform, because it may not survive. I waited till last year to
migrate a few apps to Visual Studio 2005, but I'll be jumping on the iPhone
bandwagon. It's here to stay.

Other phones are going to migrate towards an iphone-like interface, and there
are going to spring up thin emulation layers to allow for app porting. But
apple has won this war.

------
BenS
The data was not especially useful without a baseline distribution across
income levels. While the headline was accurate, the author's assertion that
this confirms that the iphone is not just for the wealthy sounds like a leap
in logic.

